# good tablets for drawing?



## Deleted member 408979 (Jan 10, 2017)

i want to draw digital drawings,but the only thing i have is pokemon art academy,and,while its good for practice,the quality is just...bad.

 
It looks good on your 3ds,but once it actually leaves it the quality drops significantly.

So,does anybody know any good tablets? 

Preferably not too expensive and that can also be used for other stuff.

I used to have a kindle fire.Never again will i commit the same mistake (it was free,so i guess you get what you pay for.)

Not only was it small,it overheated easily,had terrible battery life,a tiny appstore,and no camara.

Thank you for helping! ❤


----------



## Meteor7 (Jan 10, 2017)

I use the Wacom Bamboo Fun Tablet. It's nothing fancy, very affordable, and it's quite good. The only thing I miss is pressure sensitivity, but not very much. I actually drew my avatar with it, so maybe look to that for a reference.

Full size: http://i.imgur.com/3MHHFDA.jpg


----------



## x65943 (Jan 10, 2017)

I recommend buying an old wacom on ebay. Any version with a usb cord will work, and you can get some of the huge ones for under $70.

I have wacom 2 xd silver 9x12 inches, and it cost ~$70.

Best of luck!


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Jan 10, 2017)

1,200 pesos is...

actually pretty cheap! 

Now that i got sky3ds+freeshop,i dont really have to spend much on videogames anymore! ;-)


So,does it also work as a regular tablet?

is the battery life any good?

The thing i'd use it most is for drawing,although i'd also like to use it for things such as going on tumblr...


----------



## x65943 (Jan 12, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> 1,200 pesos is...
> 
> actually pretty cheap!
> 
> ...



Good drawing tablets are not standalone devices unfortunately. The wacom tablets (with the exception of the cintiq) do not even possess screens.

These are meant to be used in conjunction with a computer almost as a substitute to a mouse.

If you want to get a traditional tablet pc with an operating system, you can browse tumbler etc, but you won't have a device that is nearly as accurate/well equipped for creating digital art.


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Jan 12, 2017)

huh.

Welp,me and mah lil bro actually got our own computer now,so its not that bad!


----------



## Gizametalman (Feb 14, 2017)

I have something to tell you that may be useful:
Buying a tablet is a bit useless nowadays.
Now we have tablet-laptops hybrids. These grants you the best of both worlds, because you can use many Digital Painting software without buying a Wacom tablet or something like that.

I have a HP X360, and it works just fine with *some* programs.
I thought that I wouldn't need to buy a Wacom in order to use Photoshop. Truth is that Photoshop took out any compatibility with touchscreen devices. So you _*must buy a Wacom in order to use Photoshop*_,

But fear not. These are your options:
- Buy a Tablet, and use Android/Apple apps.
- Buy a Laptop with Touchscreen and use *some *apps.
- Buy a Cheap Laptop with a small Wacom to use *all *software you may want to use.
- Buy a Microsoft Surface and use *some *apps.

Out of all of those options, I recommend you to buy *any device with capacitive touchscreen with a capacitive stylus.*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



eechigoo said:


> 1,200 pesos is...
> 
> actually pretty cheap!
> 
> ...



In fact... son más de 2600 pesos por la pequeña.


----------



## x65943 (Feb 14, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> I have something to tell you that may be useful:
> Buying a tablet is a bit useless nowadays.
> Now we have tablet-laptops hybrids. These grants you the best of both worlds, because you can use many Digital Painting software without buying a Wacom tablet or something like that.
> 
> ...


The downside is that touch screens don't have tilt or pressure sensitivity, and they usually have way less resolution.

If you want to make professional drawings then you have to go with wacom.


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 14, 2017)

Wait ARE YOU talking about drawing tablets, or android/apple tablets?
if you looking for drawing tablet, Wacom is a good tablet to use not too expensive,
for Android, I think a Nvidia K1 or something, haven't used one but it looks good, its $200(american)
looks like a good investment though


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Feb 14, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> I have something to tell you that may be useful:
> Buying a tablet is a bit useless nowadays.
> Now we have tablet-laptops hybrids. These grants you the best of both worlds, because you can use many Digital Painting software without buying a Wacom tablet or something like that.
> 
> ...



:c

so ill get a computer once i get into high school,and maybe buy a wacom then


----------



## Silverthorn (Feb 14, 2017)

I got a Wacom Intuos. Got it from Amazon for 80 euros if I recall correctly. It works just fine with Photoshop on my PC/laptop.


----------



## Gizametalman (Feb 14, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> :c
> 
> so ill get a computer once i get into high school,and maybe buy a wacom then



I bought my HP X360 past july, in Elektra... haha... really cheap back then.
Now my laptop anywhere else is up to $10,000 pesos maybe even more.
Don't worry, when the time comes, you'll have what you need.


----------

